# Juicing a 03 Town Car



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Decided to start a topic on some of the work I've been doing lately. My homie brought his bagged 03 Town Car in for more work but this time to remove the air bags and install hydro's. Some might remember the topic from over a year ago (http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-h...13x7-reverse-offset-wires-my-03-town-car.html) where I did the swap so he could run 13's. I got a lot of good info from Frank and Will out at Franks Hydraulics in AZ before starting. The car is running 3 pumps 6 batts, I will post a few more pics during the week as I have time but here are the first two pics.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

cool:thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks homie! I'm going to change the ball joints today and pull it out of the garage for the first time and I'll take some better pics.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420::thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Love the 03 and up Towncars. I was thinking about getting one as a second daily driver.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is what I started with last year. I was driving on my way to work and saw this in a parking lot so I went into all the surrounding businesses until I found the owner. May seem strange but when you are the only lowrider in the area you get pretty excited anytime you see anything lowered with wires. At the time it had 13" bolt-ons using a 2" spacer and full air ride.





Look how far the wheels stuck out :barf:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

This is after a 91 spindle swap and 98 rear end swap.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

So he waited till this year and I pieced a setup together with pumps and cylinders I had laying around and I started pulling this out that was done by a local hack shop.There were several times the car nearly caught on fire becasue of all their bad wiring but I saved it.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm gonna skip some pics cause I can only post ones I took with my phone for now but will post up the camera pics later. Here is some of the work done to the front. The rear arches are also plated but those pics are on my camera


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

A couple more of the front


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's the trunk done for now.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's the rest of my phone pics for now


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Last two of Hard Times and my Fleetwood


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Nice lockup


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> Nice lockup


Thanks Homie, I put 10" cylinders with a 4" Hydroholic cylinder extension in the front due to mounting issues with the 8" cylinder.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Damn crazy lockup :thumbsup: any pics of it layed out now? Did u still use the stock aluminum lower arm?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nice


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

The 03 is the strut setup in front right? 
If so, can you post more pics of the front?


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

caddy4yaass said:


> Damn crazy lockup :thumbsup: any pics of it layed out now? Did u still use the stock aluminum lower arm?


I don't have pics with it laying but I have a video I'll post up once it uploads. Still using the stock aluminum lower, for now since its just lay and play.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Dumps said:


> The 03 is the strut setup in front right?
> If so, can you post more pics of the front?


Yes the 03 uses struts from the factory. I reinforced the strut mount and installed the front cylinder coil-over with hyme joints and a 4" cylinder extension from Hydroholics.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Video from right before customer picked up the car.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

crucialjp said:


> I don't have pics with it laying but I have a video I'll post up once it uploads. Still using the stock aluminum lower, for now since its just lay and play.


nice!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Mmmm


----------



## Emmanuel delgado (Sep 12, 2020)

crucialjp said:


> Video from right before customer picked up the car.


What sizes rims


----------



## Dabeez69 (Jan 22, 2017)

Emmanuel delgado said:


> What sizes rims


In this post, 13's. I have 14's on it now. It's also been frame swapped.


----------



## Jh400 (Aug 15, 2021)

Dabeez69 said:


> In this post, 13's. I have 14's on it now. It's also been frame swapped.


Do you still own this ?


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Good work.


----------

